# how to save IE settings?



## number (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi,

I'd like to know how to save my IE settings -favourites, links, and so on- in order to export it in another pc.
thanks


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

depends on your os, i for get where it is in 95,98,me. but in xp it is in the 

C:\Documents and Settings\katie\Favorites

location is also differant for each user if you have any other user, names. but if your name is katie it is the same


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

In Win98, the Favorites folder is in C:\Windows.

You can copy the entire folder on a CD or, if it's not too big (it will usually fit), on a floppy. If you're not comfortable with copying files, use the Export feature in Internet Explorer (File>Import and Export) to export Favorites to a floppy then use the Import feature in the new computer's Internet Explorer to import them from the floppy.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

number:

I use Windows ME and IE6. If you want to save your Favorites to a CD-R or a Floppy first you need to export them to a File Folder. To that go to your browser and click File > Import and Export this will take you to the Import/Export Wizard. From the Welcome To Import/Export Wizard click Next. From the Import/Export Selection choose Export Favorites click Next. From the Export Favorites Source Folder choose Favorites click next. From the Export Favorites Destination - Export to a File or Address use C:\My Documents\bookmark.htm then click next. Then click Finish. Go to your Documents Folder right click on the Bookmark Icon and choose Send To then select your Floppy Drive or CD-ROM Drive and copy the Favorites Files to disc.

Hope that helps you...


----------

